# iso / suuri



## Gavril

A basic question, but one that it's taken me years to ask on this forum!

Which would you say is more appropriate below -- _suuri_ or _iso_?


A: _Oletko tavannut minun ystäväni Toivon? Melko iso jätkä, se Toivo._
B: _Mitä tarkoitat sanalla "iso"? "Suurta", "tärkeää"/"mahtavaa" vai "kunnon"?_

A: _Oletko tavannut liikekumppanini, Eetun? Suuri jätkä hän on._
B: _Mitä nyt tarkoitat sanalla "suuri"? "Isoa", "tärkeää"/"mahtavaa" vai "kunnon"?_

_Isoin/suurin ongelma meidän liike-mallissamme on se, miten ensiksikin houkuttelemme asiakkaita?

Olet tehnyt ison/suuren teon! Ilman sinua, koko perheeni olisi kuollut nälkään ja janoon!_


Hyvää vaalinjälkeistä viikonloppua


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Oletko tavannut minun ystäväni Toivon? Melko iso jätkä, se Toivo.[/I]
> B: _Mitä tarkoitat sanalla "iso"? "Suurta", "tärkeää"/"mahtavaa" vai "kunnon"?_ Just big size, tall.
> 
> A: _Oletko tavannut liikekumppanini, Eetun? Suuri jätkä hän on._
> B: _Mitä nyt tarkoitat sanalla "suuri"? "Isoa", "tärkeää"/"mahtavaa" vai "kunnon"?_ We never say "suuri jätkä". We can say "suuri mies", a great or important man.
> 
> _Isoin/suurin ongelma meidän liikemallissamme on se, miten ensiksikin houkuttelemme asiakkaita?
> 
> Olet tehnyt ison/suuren teon! Ilman sinua _(no comma here)_ koko perheeni olisi kuollut nälkään ja janoon!_
> 
> 
> Hyvää vaalinjälkeistä viikonloppua


Kiitos! On selvitty hengissä!


----------



## sammio

There was once an interesting article about the difference between _iso_ and _suuri_ in _Kielikello_, a Finnish magazine about language issues in Finland. The major difference is that _iso_ refers to something that is concretely big, while _suuri_ is used when talking about something more abstract. Many people don't notice the difference anymore though, so in most cases it's quite okay to use whichever you like.


----------



## Hakro

sammio said:


> There was once an interesting article about the difference between _iso_ and _suuri_ in _Kielikello_, a Finnish magazine about language issues in Finland. The major difference is that _iso_ refers to something that is concretely big, while _suuri_ is used when talking about something more abstract.


If I remember correctly this article, _suuri_ can be both "big" and "great", _iso_ means only big in size.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> If I remember correctly this article, _suuri_ can be both "big" and "great", _iso_ means only big in size.


 
But in that case, why is it unacceptable to say "suuri mies" in the sense of "large man" (that is, if I understood your last post correctly)?

Also, would the abstract noun "largeness" normally be translated "suuruus" or "isous"?


----------

